# Logic project won't open because of Sine player



## Jotto (Feb 27, 2021)

Does anyone have experienced this? Tips please?
I have restarted, but to no help.


----------



## gst98 (Feb 27, 2021)

I've had it several times, just close and re open a few times, it usually works. If all fails you can open with plugins unloaded, and remove sine from the project.


----------



## TGV (Feb 27, 2021)

Another option is to open a new project, and import the tracks, without the plugins on the SINE tracks, and save that (under another name).

But you should make a bug report.


----------



## jbuhler (Feb 28, 2021)

I’d try contacting OT again. I’ve always had good responses from support.


----------



## jcrosby (Feb 28, 2021)

jbuhler said:


> I’d try contacting OT again. I’ve always had good responses from support.


Definitely. Every time someone has an issue and they don't email support, it's just one more issue that has the potential to fly under the radar and go unresolved in the next update.

OT support has been great in my experience, even though they can't get you a working update immediately they'll certainly work with you to collect as much info as they can to resolve it in the next update.


----------

